
Workarounds - Leading Edge of Innovation (Don Norman's) - pbnaidu
http://www.jnd.org/dn.mss/workarounds_leading.html
======
dmix
Why haven't I found this site before? He's written some great essays.

Has anyone read The Design of Everyday Things?? Worth reading?

